# Reading > Philosophical Literature >  Ethical Philosophy Selector

## Scheherazade

Which philosophers do you agree with most? http://selectsmart.com/PHILOSOPHY/

My results:


> 1. John Stuart Mill (100%) 
> 2. Jeremy Bentham (86%) 
> 3. Aquinas (77%) 
> 4. Prescriptivism (68%) 
> 5. Kant (67%) 
> 6. Ayn Rand (65%) 
> 7. Aristotle (64%) 
> 8. Jean-Paul Sartre (52%) 
> 9. Nel Noddings (50%) 
> ...

----------


## Jay

1. Kant (100%)
2. John Stuart Mill (97%)
3. Aquinas (89%) 
4. Jeremy Bentham (89%)
5. Aristotle (75%)
6. Epicureans (73%)
7. Jean-Paul Sartre (72%)
8. Spinoza (71%)
9. Ayn Rand (64%)
10. Prescriptivism (64%)
11. St. Augustine (61%)
12. Nietzsche (58%)
13. Stoics (56%)
14. Ockham (53%)
15. Nel Noddings (52%)
16. Cynics (49%)
17. David Hume (49%)
18. Plato (30%)
19. Thomas Hobbes (28%)

----------


## Nightshade

I dont really understand this but 
Your Results:


1. Stoics (100%) Click here for info 
2. Spinoza (95%) Click here for info 
3. Nietzsche (86%) Click here for info 
4. Aquinas (75%) Click here for info 
5. David Hume (71%) Click here for info 
6. St. Augustine (69%) Click here for info 
7. Kant (68%) Click here for info 
8. Ockham (62%) Click here for info 
9. Cynics (55%) Click here for info 
10. Jean-Paul Sartre (53%) Click here for info 
11. Plato (52%) Click here for info 
12. Aristotle (49%) Click here for info 
13. Ayn Rand (44%) Click here for info 
14. Nel Noddings (39%) Click here for info 
15. Thomas Hobbes (39%) Click here for info 
16. Epicureans (37%) Click here for info 
17. John Stuart Mill (28%) Click here for info 
18. Jeremy Bentham (23%) Click here for info 
19. Prescriptivism (11%) Click here for info

----------


## Rachy

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) 
2. John Stuart Mill (68%) 
3. Nietzsche (68%) 
4. Epicureans (64%) 
5. Kant (64%) 
6. Jeremy Bentham (56%) 
7. Spinoza (56%) 
8. Thomas Hobbes (54%) 
9. Prescriptivism (53%) 
10. David Hume (47%) 
11. Ayn Rand (43%) 
12. Aquinas (39%) 
13. Ockham (36%) 
14. Nel Noddings (35%) 
15. Aristotle (34%) 
16. Stoics (30%) 
17. Cynics (26%) 
18. St. Augustine (23%) 
19. Plato (21%) 


Can anyone explain what this means because I'm a bit dumb!

----------


## Jay

In the results there was a linky 'click here for more info' or something like that, you just read about the philosophers, look at the percentage you got and it should equal as to how much accurate the philosopher's philosophy is yours. That helped any?

----------


## Rachy

Yeah thank you!

----------


## kilted exile

Here are my results, however I little to no idea about any of these people:
1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) 
2. Kant (92%) 
3. Jeremy Bentham (90%) 
4. John Stuart Mill (76%) 
5. Ayn Rand (71%) 
6. Stoics (70%) 
7. Aquinas (68%) 
8. Aristotle (68%) 
9. Epicureans (65%) 
10. Spinoza (54%) 
11. Prescriptivism (51%) 
12. Plato (42%) 
13. David Hume (39%) 
14. Nietzsche (39%) 
15. Thomas Hobbes (39%) 
16. Nel Noddings (36%) 
17. St. Augustine (33%) 
18. Ockham (20%) 
19. Cynics (13%)

----------


## chmpman

Here are mine: 

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) 
2. Kant (90%) 
3. John Stuart Mill (79%) 
4. Nel Noddings (66%) 
5. Epicureans (64%) 
6. Stoics (64%) 
7. Aquinas (59%) 
8. Ayn Rand (54%) 
9. David Hume (52%) 
10. St. Augustine (49%) 
11. Prescriptivism (42%) 
12. Cynics (41%) 
13. Ockham (41%) 
14. Nietzsche (40%) 
15. Aristotle (39%) 
16. Jeremy Bentham (39%) 
17. Spinoza (38%) 
18. Thomas Hobbes (37%) 
19. Plato (23%)

----------


## atiguhya padma

1. Kant (100%) 
2. John Stuart Mill (87%) 
3. Jean-Paul Sartre (80%) 
4. Jeremy Bentham (68%) 
5. Stoics (64%) 
6. Aquinas (63%) 
7. Ayn Rand (63%) 
8. Prescriptivism (62%) 
9. Epicureans (56%) 
10. Aristotle (55%) 
11. Spinoza (50%) 
12. David Hume (45%) 
13. Nel Noddings (39%) 
14. Plato (37%) 
15. Nietzsche (36%) 
16. St. Augustine (36%) 
17. Ockham (29%) 
18. Cynics (27%) 
19. Thomas Hobbes (22%)

----------


## mono

I find it distressing and odd that Ayn Rand appears on the list of choices, but not Ralph Waldo Emerson; personally, if I chose any ethical/moral philosophy, I would voluntary go with Emerson's concept of 'self-reliance,' and a second choice as 'deontological ethics' by Immanuel Kant, who I felt relieved seeing on the list.
Oh well (*shrugs*), just a strange observation possibly on part of the survey's author's forgetfulness.  :Tongue: 




> 1. Aquinas (100%) Click here for info 
> 2. Jeremy Bentham (96%) Click here for info 
> 3. John Stuart Mill (89%) Click here for info 
> 4. Kant (89%) Click here for info 
> 5. Aristotle (85%) Click here for info 
> 6. Plato (73%) Click here for info 
> 7. St. Augustine (71%) Click here for info 
> 8. Epicureans (70%) Click here for info 
> 9. Ayn Rand (68%) Click here for info 
> ...

----------


## Ulalle

well here are my results though there are many philosophers missing.. 

1. Stoics (100%) Click here for info
2. Nietzsche (85%) Click here for info
3. David Hume (84%) Click here for info
4. Ayn Rand (80%) Click here for info
5. Cynics (64%) Click here for info
6. Jean-Paul Sartre (63%) Click here for info
7. Kant (59%) Click here for info
8. Aristotle (57%) Click here for info
9. Thomas Hobbes (57%) Click here for info
10. Aquinas (47%) Click here for info
11. Spinoza (46%) Click here for info
12. St. Augustine (40%) Click here for info
13. John Stuart Mill (38%) Click here for info
14. Nel Noddings (38%) Click here for info
15. Ockham (31%) Click here for info
16. Epicureans (28%) Click here for info
17. Plato (28%) Click here for info
18. Jeremy Bentham (23%) Click here for info
19. Prescriptivism (22%) Click here for info

----------


## Sancho

Ha!, That was fun. Here's mine:

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) Click here for info 
2. Jeremy Bentham (86%) Click here for info 
3. Nel Noddings (81%) Click here for info 
4. Nietzsche (78%) Click here for info 
5. John Stuart Mill (72%) Click here for info 
6. Epicureans (71%) Click here for info 
7. Thomas Hobbes (71%) Click here for info 
8. Kant (64%) Click here for info 
9. David Hume (59%) Click here for info 
10. Spinoza (59%) Click here for info 
11. Aristotle (51%) Click here for info 
12. Aquinas (50%) Click here for info 
13. Prescriptivism (47%) Click here for info 
14. Stoics (47%) Click here for info 
15. Cynics (41%) Click here for info 
16. Ayn Rand (39%) Click here for info 
17. St. Augustine (36%) Click here for info 
18. Plato (20%) Click here for info 
19. Ockham (18%) Click here for info 

I might've faked some stuff.

----------


## Jantex

1. Ayn Rand (100%) 
2. Jeremy Bentham (93%) 
3. Thomas Hobbes (87%) 
4. Aristotle (81%) 
5. Jean-Paul Sartre (79%) 
6. John Stuart Mill (69%) 
7. Aquinas (68%) 
8. Cynics (67%) 
9. Epicureans (67%) 
10. Nietzsche (67%) 
11. David Hume (62%) 
12. Stoics (61%) 
13. Nel Noddings (58%) 
14. Plato (43%) 
15. Spinoza (41%) 
16. Prescriptivism (35%) 
17. Kant (32%) 
18. Ockham (24%) 
19. St. Augustine (21%) 

Well,wow,I`ve never heard about *Ayn Rand*  and *Jeremy Bentham*  

By the way,I personally think that I most agree with Nietzsche, Sartre,Plato.

----------


## papayahed

Kant (100%) Click here for info 
2. Stoics (97%) Click here for info 
3. Jean-Paul Sartre (88%) Click here for info 
4. Spinoza (83%) Click here for info 
5. John Stuart Mill (82%) Click here for info 
6. Ayn Rand (77%) Click here for info 
7. David Hume (76%) Click here for info 
8. Aristotle (70%) Click here for info 
9. Aquinas (69%) Click here for info 
10. Nietzsche (69%) Click here for info 
11. Jeremy Bentham (66%) Click here for info 
12. St. Augustine (57%) Click here for info 
13. Cynics (55%) Click here for info 
14. Nel Noddings (52%) Click here for info 
15. Thomas Hobbes (44%) Click here for info 
16. Epicureans (38%) Click here for info 
17. Prescriptivism (38%) Click here for info 
18. Ockham (33%) Click here for info 
19. Plato (30%) Click here for info

----------


## baddad

Spinoza = 100%
Stoics = 86%
Aquinas = 78%
Nietzsche = 63% 
Kant = 62%.......like-minded-ness with the rest of the list drops off precipitiously from this point on, with Plato placing dead last at 15%, and Ayn Rand, whose objectivist approach to life I maintain is impossible for a human with functioning emotions to adhere to, scores a 32%.........hmmmmm.....intersting.....

In today's fast paced, instant gratification world I expected to find many adherents to the "ME ME ME" philosophy....

......I've saved this to my favorites.....a cute tool for torturing friends.......

----------


## simon

Though I took the test I am dissapointed in the questions and the various options provided. Most of them were not capable of having anything to do with the answer I would give to the question. I think philosophy of these types of theoretical questions involves too many 'ands' and 'buts' to be so easily phrased and then categorized into specific philosophers modes of thought. 100% for me was Aquinas, a philosopher who I don't usually get along with well. St Augustine and Spinoza followed, both not necessarily what I would call philosophers but spiritual activists or religious activists not what I beleive in. This test just doesn't accuratly portray who my views coincide with.

----------


## A Hard Rain

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) Click here for info
2. Kant (80%) Click here for info
3. Nietzsche (80%) Click here for info
4. Jeremy Bentham (77%) Click here for info
5. Nel Noddings (73%) Click here for info
6. David Hume (71%) Click here for info
7. John Stuart Mill (61%) Click here for info
8. Stoics (60%) Click here for info
9. Epicureans (55%) Click here for info
10. Cynics (54%) Click here for info
11. Aquinas (53%) Click here for info
12. Spinoza (51%) Click here for info
13. Ayn Rand (49%) Click here for info
14. St. Augustine (49%) Click here for info
15. Aristotle (47%) Click here for info
16. Prescriptivism (45%) Click here for info
17. Thomas Hobbes (45%) Click here for info
18. Ockham (41%) Click here for info
19. Plato (22%) Click here for info

----------


## subterranean

I don't find suitable answers for few questions, so I choose the closest answers. My result:

Your Results:


1. Spinoza (100%) Click here for info 
2. Aquinas (95%) Click here for info 
3. Kant (90%) Click here for info 
4. Jeremy Bentham (82%) Click here for info 
5. Jean-Paul Sartre (80%) Click here for info 
6. Aristotle (77%) Click here for info 
7. John Stuart Mill (75%) Click here for info 
8. Epicureans (64%) Click here for info 
9. St. Augustine (62%) Click here for info 
10. Nietzsche (60%) Click here for info 
11. Stoics (60%) Click here for info 
12. Ockham (58%) Click here for info 
13. Cynics (55%) Click here for info 
14. Ayn Rand (53%) Click here for info 
15. Prescriptivism (46%) Click here for info 
16. David Hume (38%) Click here for info 
17. Thomas Hobbes (28%) Click here for info 
18. Nel Noddings (23%) Click here for info 
19. Plato (20%) Click here for info 


PS: I have never read Spinoza's

----------


## subterranean

By the way, what's actually the meaning of Kant's thought: God is not essential for his moral argumentation

----------


## mono

> By the way, what's actually the meaning of Kant's thought: God is not essential for his moral argumentation


No doubt, sub, you heard that quote from Kant's _Critique Of Pure Reason_, which contains relatively neutral arguments concerning the existence of a Higher Being, whether in ontology, design, or cosmology.
Basically through the above statement, which depends on the translator, Kant believes, behind the quote, that no valid argument exists for or against the existence of God, seeing that a finite mind cannot distinguish an infinite mind. More within the quote, Kant states that goodness in morals, ethics, guidance, and decision-making can indeed exist without the strong reliance on a Higher Being for consultation via a religious text, but can help, indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

Thanks Mono  :Smile: .

I thought the "his" is referring to God's  :Confused:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Simon, you said it!
that is all.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Simon, you said it!
> that is all.


Indeed.  :Biggrin: 



1. Kant (100%) 
2. Aquinas (93%) 
3. John Stuart Mill (92%) 
4. Prescriptivism (87%) 
5. Ockham (86%) 
6. Jeremy Bentham (86%) 
7. St. Augustine (86%) 
8. Epicureans (55%) 
9. Spinoza (51%) 
10. Nel Noddings (50%) 
11. Aristotle (41%) 
12. Jean-Paul Sartre (41%) 
13. Ayn Rand (40%) 
14. Plato (35%) 
15. David Hume (22%) 
16. Cynics (18%) 
17. Nietzsche (12%) 
18. Stoics (12%) 
19. Thomas Hobbes (0%)

----------


## subterranean

AP and SG got 100% Kant..and I failed to see their similiarities in thoughts ..(least from what I've gathered so far from their great posts  :Smile: )..

----------


## ShoutGrace

:Biggrin: 


Exactly . . . that's why I agree with simon, above.

----------


## subterranean

Rigghhht.....I'm pretty slow.. :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Ah, you're tired . . . and in fact faster than me, because you might have known that and even been sarcastic in your last post? I'm slooooooooooooow.  :Wink:  Though I'm tarred too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Whifflingpin

1. St. Augustine (100%) 
2. Ockham (98%) 
3. Aquinas (90%) 
4. Spinoza (85%) 
5. Kant (80%) 
6. Jean-Paul Sartre (75%) 
7. Stoics (67%) 
8. Nietzsche (63%) 
9. Cynics (57%) 
10. Nel Noddings (55%) 
11. Aristotle (48%) 
12. David Hume (42%) 
13. Prescriptivism (42%) 
14. Epicureans (33%) 
15. John Stuart Mill (31%) 
16. Jeremy Bentham (29%) 
17. Ayn Rand (23%) 
18. Thomas Hobbes (14%) 
19. Plato (12%)

Hmm - the only thing I can remember about Augustine is that he is supposed to have prayed "God, give me chastity - but not yet!"

The bottom ones are about right - a couple of fascists, that I'd want nothing to do with.

----------


## subterranean

> Ah, you're tired . . . and in fact faster than me, because you might have known that and even been sarcastic in your last post? I'm slooooooooooooow.  Though I'm tarred too.


I think you know that I never gave any sarcastic remarks.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Baddad and sub, 'tis my pleasure to join you in the cult of Spinoza.

1. Spinoza (100%) 
2. Epicureans (99%) 
3. Kant (96%) 
4. Aquinas (90%) 
5. Nel Noddings (90%) 
6. Nietzsche (88%) 
7. Jean-Paul Sartre (83%) 
8. Stoics (79%) 
9. John Stuart Mill (77%) 
10. Jeremy Bentham (76%) 
11. St. Augustine (66%) 
12. Aristotle (63%) 
13. Ockham (60%) 
14. Prescriptivism (58%) 
15. David Hume (57%) 
16. Cynics (49%) 
17. Thomas Hobbes (43%) 
18. Plato (33%) 
19. Ayn Rand (27%)

----------


## Misscaroline

1. Kant (100%) 
2. Jean-Paul Sartre (85%) 
3. John Stuart Mill (84%) 
4. Stoics (78%) 
5. Epicureans (77%) 
6. Ayn Rand (68%) 
7. Aquinas (67%) 
8. Jeremy Bentham (64%) 
9. Prescriptivism (57%) 
10. Spinoza (52%) 
11. Aristotle (50%) 
12. Nietzsche (47%) 
13. St. Augustine (44%) 
14. David Hume (43%) 
15. Ockham (43%) 
16. Plato (42%) 
17. Nel Noddings (35%) 
18. Cynics (33%) 
19. Thomas Hobbes (31%) 

 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  This might explain a few things...

----------


## Madhuri

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) 
2. David Hume (95%) 
3. Nietzsche (94%) 
4. Stoics (75%) 
5. Thomas Hobbes (72%) 
6. Spinoza (71%) 
7. Cynics (65%) 
8. Prescriptivism (65%) 
9. Aquinas (61%) 
10. Kant (58%) 
11. Jeremy Bentham (55%) 
12. Ayn Rand (54%) 
13. Aristotle (52%) 
14. John Stuart Mill (45%) 
15. Plato (44%) 
16. Epicureans (36%) 
17. Ockham (35%) 
18. Nel Noddings (26%) 
19. St. Augustine (25%)

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Here's my result...Weird...



1. Spinoza (100%)
2. Aquinas (86%)
3. Jean-Paul Sartre (84%)
4. John Stuart Mill (79%)
5. Epicureans (76%)
6. Nietzsche (69%)
7. Aristotle (66%)
8. Jeremy Bentham (66%)
9. Saint Augustine (66%)
10. David Hume (65%)
11. Kant (62%)
12. Nel Noddings (56%)
13. Thomas Hobbes (56%)
14. Stoics (52%)
15. Ockham (49%)
16. Plato (49%)
17. Cynics (44%)
18. Prescriptivism (34%)
19. Ayn Rand (24%)

----------


## IamMissingaLink

Your Results:


1. Kant (100%) Click here for info 
2. Jean-Paul Sartre (96%) Click here for info 
3. Ayn Rand (80%) Click here for info 
4. Jeremy Bentham (72%) Click here for info 
5. John Stuart Mill (71%) Click here for info 
6. St. Augustine (70%) Click here for info 
7. Prescriptivism (68%) Click here for info 
8. Ockham (58%) Click here for info 
9. Spinoza (58%) Click here for info 
10. Aquinas (55%) Click here for info 
11. David Hume (55%) Click here for info 
12. Nietzsche (52%) Click here for info 
13. Aristotle (48%) Click here for info 
14. Plato (48%) Click here for info 
15. Stoics (47%) Click here for info 
16. Nel Noddings (46%) Click here for info 
17. Epicureans (45%) Click here for info 
18. Cynics (40%) Click here for info 
19. Thomas Hobbes (25%) Click here for info

----------


## AimusSage

1. Nietzsche (100%) Click here for info
2. Stoics (86%) Click here for info
3. David Hume (84%) Click here for info
4. Jean-Paul Sartre (84%) Click here for info
5. Ayn Rand (70%) Click here for info
6. Kant (69%) Click here for info
7. Thomas Hobbes (60%) Click here for info
8. Epicureans (53%) Click here for info
9. Spinoza (47%) Click here for info
10. Cynics (46%) Click here for info
11. Nel Noddings (42%) Click here for info
12. John Stuart Mill (40%) Click here for info
13. Aristotle (39%) Click here for info
14. Prescriptivism (39%) Click here for info
15. Aquinas (28%) Click here for info
16. Ockham (28%) Click here for info
17. St. Augustine (28%) Click here for info
18. Jeremy Bentham (26%) Click here for info
19. Plato (18%) Click here for info

----------


## Misscaroline

Figures Aims got Nietzsche right on top...

----------


## AimusSage

> Figures Aims got Nietzsche right on top...


Is it that obvious?  :Smile:

----------


## Misscaroline

Yes, although I wonder why the Cynics got outranked?  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

> Yes, although I wonder why the Cynics got outranked?


Maybe because I'm not as skeptical and cynical as I might sometimes appear, or maybe because the questions were just not able to cope with my various personalities.  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

Same feeling. Look how close the Stoics and Epicureans were on mine! Insane...

----------


## AimusSage

> Same feeling. Look how close the Stoics and Epicureans were on mine! Insane...


Maybe you draw a reasonable amount of pleasure from indifference by reasoning the moral consequences of your indifference to pleasure.  :Smile:

----------


## Misscaroline

Now you're just wandering in circles. No, I very much like pleasure, thanks all the same...

----------


## AimusSage

> Now you're just wandering in circles. No, I very much like pleasure, thanks all the same...


I know, I'm very good at going in circles, but that wasn't a complete one  :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

Scher, We just knew that you wouldn't agree with Nietchze at all.

Anyway, here are ours:

1. Jean-Paul Sartre (100%) Click here for info
2. David Hume (79%) Click here for info
3. Stoics (74%) Click here for info
4. Nietzsche (73%) Click here for info
5. Thomas Hobbes (70%) Click here for info
6. Kant (65%) Click here for info
7. Spinoza (65%) Click here for info
8. Jeremy Bentham (63%) Click here for info
9. Nel Noddings (54%) Click here for info
10. John Stuart Mill (50%) Click here for info
11. Aquinas (48%) Click here for info
12. Prescriptivism (47%) Click here for info
13. Ayn Rand (47%) Click here for info
14. Plato (47%) Click here for info
15. Aristotle (44%) Click here for info
16. St. Augustine (36%) Click here for info
17. Cynics (35%) Click here for info
18. Epicureans (31%) Click here for info
19. Ockham (16%) Click here for info


Go, Sartre!

----------


## SummerSolstice

1. St. Augustine (100%) Click here for info 
2. Aquinas (82%) Click here for info 
3. Plato (75%) Click here for info 
4. Spinoza (68%) Click here for info 
5. Jeremy Bentham (54%) Click here for info 
6. Ockham (52%) Click here for info 
7. Kant (50%) Click here for info 
8. Aristotle (48%) Click here for info 
9. Ayn Rand (42%) Click here for info 
10. John Stuart Mill (42%) Click here for info 
11. Prescriptivism (37%) Click here for info 
12. David Hume (32%) Click here for info 
13. Cynics (29%) Click here for info 
14. Epicureans (29%) Click here for info 
15. Nel Noddings (29%) Click here for info 
16. Jean-Paul Sartre (28%) Click here for info 
17. Stoics (28%) Click here for info 
18. Nietzsche (25%) Click here for info 
19. Thomas Hobbes (11%) Click here for info

From the "click here for more info" thing, Augustine seems right on target. As for second place, Aquinas, I agree with bullet points one through five, but not beyond. Makes me wonder what all the rest of it says... *goes off to investigate*

----------


## Virgil

When I voted, I voted on philosophy in general, which I have always felt that Aristotle was my guide/mentor. Of course he lived over 2500 years ago, so one can't exactly expect him to apply perfectly to today's world. What has always interested me about Aristotle was his methodolgy and his groundness in the real world with an understsanding of a transcendent world as well.

As to the poll, here are my results. The poll focused on the philosophy of ethics, wich would minimize certain philosophers and maximize others.




> 1. John Stuart Mill (100%) 
> 2. Kant (92%) 
> 3. Ayn Rand (90%) 
> 4. Aristotle (87%) 
> 5. Aquinas (85%) 
> 6. Jean-Paul Sartre (71%) 
> 7. Plato (70%) 
> 8. Epicureans (69%) 
> 9. Jeremy Bentham (69%) 
> ...

----------


## SleepyWitch

1. Kant (100%) 
2. Aquinas (91%) 
3. Spinoza (85%) 
4. Jean-Paul Sartre (82%) 
5. Stoics (80%) 
6. John Stuart Mill (72%) 
7. Jeremy Bentham (64%) 
8. Prescriptivism (61%) 
9. Aristotle (53%) 
10. Ayn Rand (52%) 
11. Epicureans (52%) 
12. Ockham (48%) 
13. St. Augustine (44%) 
14. Plato (38%) 
15. Nietzsche (37%) 
16. Nel Noddings (31%) 
17. Cynics (19%) 
18. David Hume (13%) 
19. Thomas Hobbes (10%) 

hum, I'm not sure I'm too happy with these results

----------


## Redzeppelin

1.*Aquinas **(100%)*
2.*Ockham **(89%)**
3.*Aristotle **(83%)**
4.*Spinoza **(83%)**
5.*St. Augustine **(83%)**
6.*Kant **(64%)**
7.*Jeremy Bentham **(63%)**
8.*John Stuart Mill **(58%)**
9.*David Hume **(50%)**
10.Epicureans **(48%)**
11.*Nietzsche **(48%)**
12.*Jean-Paul Sartre **(45%)**
13.*Stoics **(43%)**
14.*Cynics **(42%)**
15.*Ayn Rand **(39%)**
16.*Prescriptivism **(39%)**
17.*Plato **(33%)**
18.*Nel Noddings **(25%)**
19.*Thomas Hobbes **(16%)**

Not sure what to make of this...but I don't think I disagree with it...

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Here's my list. Yes, Virgil, I think you're right about the results being skewed. Those questions are almost entirely focused on ethics, and neglect theory and metaphysics. Interesting. 




> 1. Spinoza (100%) 
> 2. Kant (96%) 
> 3. Epicureans (85%) 
> 4. Prescriptivism (78%) 
> 5. John Stuart Mill (77%) 
> 6. Jean-Paul Sartre (76%) 
> 7. Aquinas (74%) 
> 8. Jeremy Bentham (74%) 
> 9. Nietzsche (74%) 
> ...

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> 1. Kant (100%) 
> 2. John Stuart Mill (83%) 
> 3. Prescriptivism (77%) 
> 4. Ayn Rand (66%) 
> 5. Jean-Paul Sartre (63%) 
> 6. Jeremy Bentham (62%) 
> 7. Epicureans (50%) 
> 8. Aquinas (40%) 
> 9. Ockham (33%) 
> ...


Ayn Rand is not nearly far down enough on for my comfort. That's interesting, though, I've never studied Kant, although I would like to (and will be in the following semester). I did indeed study Sartre, and tend to agree with his existential ethics speech more than these results would indicate.

----------


## Gallantry

An interesting poll/thread. It seems Kant's ideas are prevalent in our time as they keep showing up near the top of most people's list.

1. St. Augustine (100%) Click here for info
2. Kant (77%) Click here for info
3. Ockham (73%) Click here for info
4. Aquinas (63%) Click here for info
5. Prescriptivism (62%) Click here for info
6. John Stuart Mill (59%) Click here for info
7. Jean-Paul Sartre (51%) Click here for info
8. Spinoza (51%) Click here for info
9. Ayn Rand (46%) Click here for info
10. Plato (44%) Click here for info
11. Jeremy Bentham (42%) Click here for info
12. Aristotle (31%) Click here for info
13. Epicureans (29%) Click here for info
14. Nel Noddings (27%) Click here for info
15. Stoics (23%) Click here for info
16. Nietzsche (21%) Click here for info
17. Cynics (18%) Click here for info
18. David Hume (18%) Click here for info
19. Thomas Hobbes (0%) Click here for info

----------


## Tiresias

Results:


1. Aquinas (100%) Click here for info 
2. St. Augustine (94%) Click here for info 
3. Plato (75%) Click here for info 
4. Kant (72%) Click here for info 
5. Aristotle (68%) Click here for info 
6. John Stuart Mill (67%) Click here for info 
7. Spinoza (66%) Click here for info 
8. Stoics (64%) Click here for info 
9. Ayn Rand (63%) Click here for info 
10. Jean-Paul Sartre (59%) Click here for info 
11. Jeremy Bentham (59%) Click here for info 
12. David Hume (55%) Click here for info 
13. Nietzsche (51%) Click here for info 
14. Nel Noddings (45%) Click here for info 
15. Cynics (43%) Click here for info 
16. Ockham (38%) Click here for info 
17. Epicureans (33%) Click here for info 
18. Prescriptivism (30%) Click here for info 
19. Thomas Hobbes (19%) Click here for info 

hmmm....

----------

